

Working in multiple software companies at the same time - Luke34

Hi,
I am working for a big software company. A few friends &#38; me have a good idea and want to implement this idea while we work for the big software company. The software I are thinking of building is add-on to the big company's software. Is this legal or should I get permission from the big software company?<p>Thanks,
Luke
======
wtracy
If it's an add-on to your employers software, yeah. Either you need to let
them know up front and get their okay, or keep it secret and release it after
you quit that day job (and pretend that it was entirely developed after you
left the company, and even then you're not safe if you had access to any
relevant trade secrets while you were employed).

Even when your contract lets you own the IP that you create on your own time,
there's usually a really broad exception for anything that somehow interacts
with or competes with the employer's business.

YMMV, IANAL, this is not legal advice. If you're serious about doing it
without your employer's blessing, double-check your employment contract and
local law (I don't think the law anywhere in the US would protect you in the
stated scenario) and hire an attorney.

~~~
wtracy
Some more constructive ideas, assuming you're really attached to your current
job:

* Try pitching your idea to your employer as a new product. You can be a mover and a shaker without launching your own company, and it looks great on your performance review.

* Quit the job and launch your company. Once you have a product, try to get your former employer to buy your new company. You get to make your cool project, you get a fat lump of cash, and you (hopefully) get to go back to your old job.

